# 指證歷歷



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I'm slightly confused about the phrase 指證歷歷. 

Here are some contexts I saw it in: 
1. 阿文雖坦承與花花交往，卻否認曾與她發生關係，但花花及其母指證歷歷 
2. 陳男挨告雖否認動粗，還指對方認錯人，但被害人指證歷歷

In 1 and 2 both victims "testified to the contrary" i.e. proved the perpetrator wrong with their testimonies.

However, it seems that 指證歷歷 can also mean to testify that something is correct? Like in the following sentence:
3. 八七水災發生時，有人拍下騎龍觀世音菩薩的聖像，很多信眾還說親眼目睹，指證歷歷，後來該圖被宗教界翻印成照片膜拜。

In this sentence it also seems to be positive: 
4. 九月二十七日美股盤中突然傳出一則敏感的外電報導，指出白宮為了避免資金流入中國，正在考慮限制美國投資組合基金流入中國的辦法，包括將中資股在美國交易所、那斯達克等除牌下市，並且限制美國政府基金投資中國。這則報導指證歷歷，稱美國總統川普已同意展開討論，探討美國股票指數納入中資股的比重。
This seems to say that the sensitive report (敏感的外電報導) has now been verified by many people (指證歷歷) ?

I guess I'm not sure what image I'm supposed to be seeing when I see this phrase. 
Any help is appreciated- thank you!


----------



## hx1997

指证: testify, give evidence
历历: clearly and one by one (usually seen in fixed expressions like 历历在目 "(shown) clearly and one by one before the eye".)

指证历历 in itself doesn't involve any judgment about "right" or "wrong". It's the logic of the sentence that makes the evidence "for" or "against" something.

Take the second one for example.


82riceballs said:


> 陳男挨告雖否認動粗，還指對方認錯人，但*被害人*指證歷歷


The perpetrator denied using violence, but the *victim* gave clear evidence. (Obviously, it has to be evidence against the perpetrator.)



82riceballs said:


> This seems to say that the sensitive report (敏感的外電報導) has now been verified by many people (指證歷歷) ?


I think it's saying the report gives much clear evidence. It doesn't mean the witnesses are many.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

指证历历。这词有点怪，我感觉不是个意思非常通顺的词。不建议使用。

想起来一个同义词，言之凿凿。完全可以替换。


----------



## Vivianneinfrance

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 指证历历。这词有点怪，我感觉不是个意思非常通顺的词。不建议使用。
> 
> 想起来一个同义词，言之凿凿。完全可以替换。



确实是. 楼主看的可能多是香港台湾的报道， 这个词在大陆说的汉语里确实用的少。


----------



## hx1997

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这词有点怪，我感觉不是个意思非常通顺的词。


为什么呢？可以详细说说吗？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

hx1997 said:


> 为什么呢？可以详细说说吗？


首先第一感觉就觉得不顺。详细阐述原因的话，可以这么说吧。

历历，意思为“清晰”。词义搭配上，指证+清晰，不是特别配。意为“一一”也不配。
从词序上说，历历在目、历历可数、历历可见，都是历历在前动词在后。


----------



## Skatinginbc

不是「指證歷歷」這詞不好，而是很多人用詞不當。

我覺得這樣用就沒問題：
(1) 指證歷歷：此案指證歷歷，被告雖一口否認，亦難逃法律制裁 ==> 這案子(topic)證據(subject，特別是目擊者的指認證明)清清楚楚, 明明白白.
(2) 歷歷指證：目擊者歷歷指證他強姦殺人的罪行，被告雖一口否認，亦難逃犯律制裁 ==> 目擊者清楚分明地指認證明被告的罪行.


82riceballs said:


> In 1 and 2 both victims "testified to the contrary"


"To the contrary" is implied by 但 in both cases (#1 and #2)， not by the idiom.


----------



## hx1997

原来如此，明白了。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Skatinginbc said:


> 我覺得這樣用就沒問題：
> (1) 指證歷歷：此案指證歷歷，被告雖一口否認，亦難逃法律制裁 ==> 這案子(topic)證據(subject，特別是目擊者的指認證明)清清楚楚, 明明白白.
> (2) 歷歷指證：目擊者歷歷指證他強姦殺人的罪行，被告雖一口否認，亦難逃犯律制裁 ==> 目擊者清楚分明地指認證明被告的罪行.


第一句，指证 用作名词了。第二句读着顺。


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 指证 用作名词了。


#3：「很多信徒還說親眼目睹，指證歷歷」 ==> (1) 他們 (i.e., 很多信徒) 的指證 (指認與證言) 相當明確。(2) 他們指證得相當明確。
#4：「這則報導指證歷歷，稱美國總統川普已同意展開討論」==> (1) 這則報導的指證 (= 指認 identification, the act of naming someone or something + 證詞 testimony, an open declaration of fact) 相當明確 (explicit, unambiguous, not vague)。 (2) 這則報導指證得相當明確。

信徒親眼目睹，指證(noun)歷歷；颱風吹襲香港，破壞(noun)嚴重；新城依山傍水，規劃(noun)不錯...

這則報導指證(noun)歷歷，這個颱風破壞(noun)嚴重，這座新城規劃(noun)不錯...

指證(noun)歷歷的描述，邏輯(noun)清楚的解釋，裝潢(noun)華麗的別墅，營養(noun)豐富的午餐...

指證(noun)歷歷；往事(noun)歷歷；景物(noun)歷歷； 悲歌聲(noun)歷歷； 晴川(noun)歷歷，春草(noun)萋萋；鶯聲(noun)歷歷，柳色(noun)依依; 眾口(noun)悠悠，疑雲(noun)重重，情意(noun)綿綿, 神采(noun)奕奕...


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

名词+历历 
这个我也觉得很顺啊。就是原句令人感觉指证历历中的指证是动词。


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 原句令人感觉指证历历中的指证是动词。


所以我說很多人用詞不當。

「新城規劃不錯」是說「新城的規劃(noun)很不錯」, 換言之(換個結構說)，是「新城規劃(verb)得很不錯」。

「目擊者指證歷歷」是說「目擊者的指證(noun)相當清楚明確」，換言之(換個結構說)，是「目擊者指證(verb)得相當清楚明確」。

因為「指證(noun)歷歷」可換言理解為「指證(verb)得相當清楚明確」，許多人就誤用成「指證(verb)歷歷」。


----------



## Lianxin




----------



## Skatinginbc

成語自成一個單位：
他神采奕奕 (他 + 神采奕奕) 
他指證歷歷 (他 + 指證歷歷) 
此案疑雲重重 (此案 + 疑雲重重) 
此案指證歷歷 (此案 + 指證歷歷) 

分割成語即使合文法，亦很彆扭，會是修辭敗筆：
他的神采奕奕 (他的神采 + 奕奕) 
他的指證歷歷 (他的指證 + 歷歷) 
此案的疑雲重重 (此案的疑雲 + 重重) 
此案的指證歷歷 (此案的指證 + 歷歷) 

因為成語須自成一體，不可分割，所以 「名詞 + 形容詞」所構成的成語 (e.g., 神采奕奕，疑雲重重，指證歷歷) 常以 topic + comment 的句型出現：
川普及其黨員 (topic) 神采奕奕 (comment).
該案的始端及發展 (topic) 疑雲重重(comment).
學生及民眾 (topic) 指證歷歷 (comment).

Topic 常是 (不是一定得是) multiple 子句共同的 topic (e.g., 「這則報導指證歷歷，稱川普已同意展開討論」= 這則報導指證歷歷 + 這則報導稱川普已同意展開討論).  若僅僅是個單獨短句的 topic (e.g., #1 「但花花及其母指證歷歷。」), 然後就沒下文了，會讓人感覺是 subject，因而「指證」會被分析成動詞。


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 分割成語即使合文法，亦很彆扭，會是修辭敗筆：
> 他的神采奕奕 (他的神采 + 奕奕)
> 他的指證歷歷 (他的指證 + 歷歷)
> 此案的疑雲重重 (此案的疑雲 + 重重)
> 此案的指證歷歷 (此案的指證 + 歷歷)



位置稍作变化便豁然贯通：

他的奕奕神采
他的歷歷指證 
此案的重重疑雲 
此案的歷歷指證

这算是成语的活用吗？


----------



## SimonTsai

*[reply to post **#3**]*

「言之鑿鑿」在臺灣，依我的經驗，罕見。事實上，若你不提，我大概老早忘記有這個詞。查閱辭典，發現「鑿」在該詞，讀作「ㄗㄨㄛˋ」，而非「ㄗㄠˊ」。當今媒體少用，興許便是慮及我這類中文造詣不高的讀者。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> 查閱辭典，發現「鑿」在該詞，讀作「ㄗㄨㄛˋ」，而非「ㄗㄠˊ」。


國語辭典說 zuo4 是讀音，zao2 是語音。 我一般都是說「言之鑿zao2鑿zao2」。


----------

